# Belkin 802.11g Wireless G USB Network Adapter won't connect.



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought this yesterday and have still not managed to make it work, i'm on a laptop running windows 2000, it's a Dell Inspirion 800 (or something like that) and it's about five years old, i got it from my mums boyfriend so any other information is unbeknownest to me.
I have installed everything from the CD that came with it and plugged it in, all that happens is it flashes and doesn't connect, when i open the utility it shows the me the My Computer -!> Router -!> Internet and won't connect and doesn't even find my router even though the router can see it (apparently, thats just what i've been told).
I have tried changing the options but the Advanced Options won't open at all and neither will the router options.
When i tried the connectivity test I get something like the first four passing and anything beyond WAN just failing, i would be more specific but i can't get at it right now.
I know i should have looked first but i have just searched google and seen some pretty negative reviews on Belkin products.
I can't afford another one and won't be able to take it back so any help would be sooooo appreciated!
By the way, I connect to a Netgear router (can't remember the model number), before this i had a D-Link which worked perfectly well but he end of the USB broke of so it won't work anymore 
Well as i said any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is your router's SSID broadcast enabled?

Until you get a connection, disable encryption.

When you scan for available networks, do you find yours? If so, what happens when you try to connect?


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have no idea, i can't access my router at the moment, i'm using a a iBook G4 and i have no idea why it won't let me, i could do it when i was online through the win2000 machine, I don't find any networks whatsoever and i can't disable or enable anything.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post make and models of routers/modems/pc's etc

i think this is OK for windows2000

start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?

------------------------

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

I will reply in about half an hour i think, this post will be edited with the information, i have to get the asked for stuff.


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Computer: Dell Inspiron 8000
Adapter: Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter Model: F5d7050 v4
Router: Netgear DG834G v2


Network Adapters: Belkin Wireless G USB no ! X or ?.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ipconfig /all results


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Windows 2000 ip configuration
Ethernet Adaptor Local Area Connection 7:
Media State ... Disconnected


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so in device manager it sees the USB wireless device - as working properly
But if you do an IPCONFIG /ALL
it does not report the wireless device 

correct


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Uhhh yeah as far as i know.
I'm not sure on the technical bits but it sees it but won't connect so yeah.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

goto 
control panel
network connections

whats listed there


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

DelNet
Direct Connection
Direct Connection 2
Local Area Connection 7 (this has my Belkin Wireless as it's device name)
Tiscali Broadband


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

right click on the 
local area connection 7
properties 
whats there

also if you can - try to download and load this program
Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/
I think it works on win2K


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Configure

Components:
Client Service NetWare
Client for Microsoft Networks
NetBEUI Protocol
NWLink NetBIOS
NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Tansport Protocol
Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)

That's it, i don't know if you wanted emt og o into configure.


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is there anything i can do to fix this?


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay i downloaded ent stumbler and ran it.
I'm pretty sure it's finding the router here.
But i'm still not getting a connection, this is infuriating, what should i do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

click on the TCP/IP and got to properties
make sure its set to 
obtain IP automatically
obtain DNS automatically

1) Netsumbler sees your network OK
2) whats the properties - does it have a padlock icon

so going back to the beginning and terrynet questions again
3) can you log into the router with a cable 
4) make and model of router
5) Is this a new setup


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

The ethermnet port is blocked off on this laptop because there is no lancard so no.
There is a padlock on it yest.
Netgear DG834G v2 is my make and model.
We've had the router for monthes and things working wirelessly but i only got this laptop a few weeks back so i suppose it is.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if theres a padlock you will need to set up the key on the wireless configuration on the laptop

hope this works on win2k

control panel
network connections
right click on wireless connection
properties
wireless tab
properties of you wireless signal
add the encryption code


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

There is no wireless connection option.
There is the LAN Belkin Wireless USB thingy but i've been told that we do not have a LAN card so i dunno what all thast about, that'd probably be why it says unplugged, the tiscali broadband thing is under dial up, so i don't know what to do.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

create a new connection for wireless

lets start from the beginning
so you had a CD with the wireless device
you followed the install instructions and instaled the drivers and the device wireless utility 

is that correct?


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, although when i open the utility it tells me all the versions i have and it doesn't say anything about having a driver or anyhtign like that.
But it does appear in other places like in the properties in the network connections.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you still got the netgear utility on the laptop ?


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

There is no netgearutility, you access it throug your web browser connected to the router, that has ceased to work, i do not know why.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I think I have lost the plot here 
so can we summarise

1) you had a USB wireless adapter which worked correctly and then got bust


> I connect to a Netgear router (can't remember the model number), before this i had a D-Link which worked perfectly well but he end of the USB broke of so it won't work anymore


if not can you give a detailed explanation of the situation 
make and models of routers/modems/ PC's how many connected and how 
what has worked in the past and what has changed and not working now


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well 1 is correct, do you still want me to go into the other stuff anyway?
By the way i won't be back until tomorrow.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you can supply as much detail as possible - that would help


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually i just found out somethign new, if the encryption is taken off then i get connected fine, the problem now seems to be that i cannot get the router to allow me to use it while encrypted and there is no way for me to setup the adapter as far as i can see.
I am also now fully unable to access the router as the password has been changed.


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

So what i really need is to find out how to set up the adapter, the utility doesn't let me so i'm not sure how.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have a cordless phone ??
try changing the channels on the router 

use 1, 6 or 11 as they donrt overlap 

I have seen lots of issues with cordless phones and encryption - and changes channells usually works


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"So what i really need is to find out how to set up the adapter, the utility doesn't let me so i'm not sure how."

What utility are you using?

If you remove your network's "profile" or "preferred network" from the utility and then try to connect, it should ask you for the Hex key or WPA passphrase.


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm going to update to windows XP tomorrow, I will re post when i have done this but i have been told that the Utility that comes with the adapter does not support WPA and that XP has it's own utility that does.
So i will repost and see if it works.


----------



## Masamune12003 (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay thanks for all your help guys!
It works fine on windows XP, it was the utility not supporting WPA security.


----------

